# Prohibited Content



## Stil (May 4, 2020)

So, I have run into some issues regarding the rules of the site and I want to know what other people think.

Ive been seeing threads advocating the use of drugs and applauding "getting high".
Now, I personally don't have an issue with the use of drugs, but I do feel like it may be unsuitable for discussion on The Bell Tree as many of the users are under age. The general age for legalized marijuana is 18-21, not 13. As I do understand marijuana is legal in most of states, It is also illegal in a few others including many countries. (Keep in mind this is not an attack on drug users, this is simply me asking why this content is allowed on a site that is for a game directed towards the younger population)

Some people may see this as self harm (I do understand that this statement is a stretch), and some people may not. Everybody has a different outlook on it but* I want to get an opinion from both sides on why or why not we should subject younger Bell Tree users to this content.*

_Some questions I have:_

Could these threads influence somebody to try drugs because they see other people with a common interest claiming its "fun" and they enjoy it?

Could this cause a kid to get in trouble if their parents saw these posts on their computer?

Is there a line between right and wrong on this topic? Example: "I love to veg out on some heroin when I play ACNH" or "I usually hit my bong and just play New Horizons for a few hours"

Is it possible that discussions like this are more appropriate for discord or other social platforms? 

_Please let me know below what your opinion is and why._


*Prohibited Content*

Self-harm
*Accounts*

You must be at least 13 years of age to register on and use the forum.

I myself am 26. I have "been there, done that" with just about all designer and recreational drugs, so this isn't a case of an extremely right wing opinion. I just feel morally wrong about the idea.

I just want to see other members have to say about it.
Thanks for reading!

*(Please keep any replies to other members civil and respectful)*


----------



## Fey (May 4, 2020)

Are we talking mainly about posts here and there making a (minor) mention of the subject, or whole threads dedicated to it? 

The former seems acceptable if it’s about legalized substances, the latter being more problematic. That goes for pot as well as cigarettes or alcohol imo.


----------



## seliph (May 4, 2020)

i definitely wouldn't put it in the same vein as self-harm but i think there needs to be a line drawn, perhaps the addition of "encouraging drug usage" in the rules. there's been threads on whether pot should be legal or not which i think is fine, but threads that are essentially a bunch of people talking about how they love getting stoned would absolutely cross said line. anything that has an inkling of a possibility to be seen as encouraging its use isn't suitable for a site like this, though especially not for its younger members.

i have friends and family who use it, and i know marijuana has medicinal and positive side effects - one that's often touted about being relieving anxiety/stress. but what's never talked about is how it also has the possibility of _worsening_ anxiety, as well as triggering manic, paranoid, and psychotic episodes in mentally ill people. that's primarily why any discussion that has a hint of praising weed should be shut down immediately imo, and if not, the op should be required to have heavy, _heavy_ disclaimers/warnings etc.

also for the record i'd feel the exact same way with cigarette/alcohol threads but i haven't ever seen one.


----------



## biibii (May 4, 2020)

-


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

i think saying opinions have no place on a forum is a bit strong, but as someone who is an adult and partakes in a light version of this topic (dr*g usage), i agree we shouldnt be actively talking about this on the forums
i do think theres a line though - i jokingly referred to bob as a stoner and agnes as a wine aunt in my island journal and i think thats fine, but i dont think anyone should be talking explicitly about doing drugs or using alcohol here, as there are indeed minors


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 5, 2020)

biibii said:


> I think s**, dr*gs, politics, and personal beliefs/ opinions have no place in a forum about animal crossing which is an E rated game.


idk why you're so against sap and drags

also, kai basically nailed my thoughts on the matter


----------



## Red Cat (May 5, 2020)

biibii said:


> I think s**, dr*gs, politics, and personal beliefs/ opinions have no place in a forum about animal crossing which is an E rated game.


Politics and personal beliefs are not R rated topics. Talking about drugs isn't really "inappropriate" in itself as long you aren't just promoting recreational use. Some people use specific drugs to treat medical conditions, so saying all drugs are horrible and people should never use or talk about them is an oversimplification of a complex issue. I think teenagers are mature enough to at least understand that recreational use is usually bad, but if for example someone were struggling or had struggled with addiction and wanted to share their story, I don't think it would be bad if they wanted to do so as long as it's done in a thoughtful way.


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> Politics and personal beliefs are not R rated topics.
> I think teenagers are mature enough to at least understand that recreational use is usually bad


I can 100% guarantee I can give an opinion on something that would get me banned.
As for the second part, I don't think anybody can make that assumption. Things that may seem apparent to you, may not be so clear to somebody else.


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> I can 100% guarantee I can give an opinion on something that would get me banned.
> As for the second part, I don't think anybody can make that assumption. Things that may seem apparent to you, may not be so clear to somebody else.


gotta say, that first statement makes me a bit nervous, seems like we've got pretty chill and nice rules here

but on the second part, as someone who was a teen who thought smoking and alcohol was cool - yeah, you cant make that assumption
i do feel like this is an oversimplification of a very complex issue - but its not really a complex issue to talk about on an animal crossing forum. there are other places


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

I actually did my final public speaking project on the illegalization of marijuana and why it should be legalized. The reason why it was illegalized in the first place was due to racism. Even back then, scientists stated there were no harm coming from the drug.

Of course, there is harm when taking other drugs with Marijuana or with other medical conditions but there is also positive health benefits that can truly help people. I feel like out right banning such a mature discussion is wrong for a few reasons:

There is no harm from discussing the topic and no way to prove such a discussion on the topic can lead to illegal usage alone. There could be other factors leading into drug usage under 18 besides a few messaging board threads.
We are all 13+ so we can have the maturity to handle such a discussion about it or given the chance too. It's not like a political thread.
Sheltering people from reality ain't going to fix anything, only delay the inevitable.


----------



## Corrie (May 5, 2020)

Promoting anything that is harmful is bad, regardless. I agree that talking about that stuff here on an AC forum is kinda weird but I'm also under the opinion that underage folk are gonna hear/read about this stuff somewhere anyway so we might as well be a positive source of "information."


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Promoting anything that is harmful is bad, regardless. I agree that talking about that stuff here on an AC forum is kinda weird but I'm also under the opinion that underage folk are gonna hear/read about this stuff somewhere anyway so we might as well be a positive source of "information."


This is what I was trying to phrase in my 2nd point. I agree it's better to have such a mature discussion.


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Promoting anything that is harmful is bad, regardless. I agree that talking about that stuff here on an AC forum is kinda weird but I'm also under the opinion that underage folk are gonna hear/read about this stuff somewhere anyway so we might as well be a positive source of "information."


Sitting there talking about ripping a bong and playing ACNH high isnt "A positive source of information"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2020)

I don't think that discussing it is an issue. It hasn't bothered me much because I've only seen like one, maybe two, threads about this topic. Now if it gets to the point where it starts to become a "hey yall should do this too" or "hey this is what the cool kids are doing" kind of thing, or if it gets really out of hand and starts to become a prominent discussion here, then yeah I would report it right away.

I would honestly really like to hear staff input on this issue.


----------



## Ploom (May 5, 2020)

seliph said:


> i definitely wouldn't put it in the same vein as self-harm but i think there needs to be a line drawn, perhaps the addition of "encouraging drug usage" in the rules. there's been threads on whether pot should be legal or not which i think is fine, but threads that are essentially a bunch of people talking about how they love getting stoned would absolutely cross said line. anything that has an inkling of a possibility to be seen as encouraging its use isn't suitable for a site like this, though especially not for its younger members.
> 
> i have friends and family who use it, and i know marijuana has medicinal and positive side effects - one that's often touted about being relieving anxiety/stress. but what's never talked about is how it also has the possibility of _worsening_ anxiety, as well as triggering manic, paranoid, and psychotic episodes in mentally ill people. that's primarily why any discussion that has a hint of praising weed should be shut down immediately imo, and if not, the op should be required to have heavy, _heavy_ disclaimers/warnings etc.
> 
> also for the record i'd feel the exact same way with cigarette/alcohol threads but i haven't ever seen one.


I agree with this post a lot.



Antonio said:


> I actually did my final public speaking project on the illegalization of marijuana and why it should be legalized. The reason why it was illegalized in the first place was due to racism. Even back then, scientists stated there were no harm coming from the drug.
> 
> Of course, there is harm when taking other drugs with Marijuana or with other medical conditions but there is also positive health benefits that can truly help people. I feel like out right banning such a mature discussion is wrong for a few reasons:
> 
> ...


I think this is less about the fact that it’s objectively “ok” for people to get high, and more about the fact that it just isn’t a necessary or appropriate topic for this particular forum.

And as for what peachp1t’s post said:


peachp1t said:


> i think saying opinions have no place on a forum is a bit strong, but as someone who is an adult and partakes in a light version of this topic (dr*g usage), i agree we shouldnt be actively talking about this on the forums
> i do think theres a line though - i jokingly referred to bob as a stoner and agnes as a wine aunt in my island journal and i think thats fine, but i dont think anyone should be talking explicitly about doing drugs or using alcohol here, as there are indeed minors


I agree very much with this as well.

Mentioning this stuff in passing and in a benign way is one thing, but it’s quite another to see a thread full of people glorifying “getting high” on a platform such as this.

It just seems unnecessary and in rather poor taste.
As infinity mentioned, it’s odd that people would want to use this as a platform to talk about getting high when there are far more appropriate places for that kind of discussion (discord etc.)
The fact that this forum’s purpose is tied directly to people chatting about and trading in animal crossing & other video games designed for people and kids of all ages makes me think it’s just (as I said) unnecessary and in poor taste.


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Sitting there talking about ripping a bong and playing ACNH high isnt "A positive source of information"


That's just one example. There are other threads talking about the legalization of marijuana which could be a positive source of information.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 5, 2020)

These discussions happen everywhere, news, public, podcasts, games, movies, books, I mean even the books we had read back when I were in school, I don't think it's an issue at all, in fact I find the idea of censoring it quite ridiculous.
Better they read about it on a forum with friendly people, than hearing and trying it behind the school anyways.






						How Old Are You?
					

It's a year of big change and for some big birthdays! Or is that something only your nan would say? Either way here is the new and updated age thread for those people who have outgrown the bracket they voted in last time.   So, how old are you?   May 2020 Update: it is now possible to change...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



This obviously does not represent the forum as a whole, but it does represent what I've seen on here for the past 7 years.
The minors are literally a minority on here.


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Ploom said:


> And I think it’s less about the fact that it’s objectively “ok,” and more about the fact that it just isn’t a necessary topic for this forum.


All off-topic discussion usually go in the Brewster Cafe section. Have a discussion doesn't mean it has to be necessary in terms of off topic discussion.

I agree that ripping a bong is inappropriate but out right banning the discussion is not the solution, especially when there has been proper threads about the topic before.


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> That's just one example. There are other threads talking about the legalization of marijuana which could be a positive source of information.


Youre missing the point.
Its not about being against drugs, its about being against the act of glorifying drugs.


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

Lmao I read the rules thoroughly before posting the thread. Also I'd like to say I 100% agree with Antonio. I'm gonna sound like a huge hippie (which I kinda am) but marijuana is medicine, for the mind and body, the only reason its illegal is greed and was given a negative image with racist propaganda. If you have no interest in educating yourself on something you aren't interested in that's totally cool, but here's a tldr:

Anglo-Americans and Europeans have known about marijuana’s medicinal benefits since at least the 1830s. Perceptions about the drug changed during the increase in mexican immigration to the U.S. in the 1910s due to the Mexican Revolution. Heres a quote from Eric Schlosser's book _Reefer Madness: Sex, Drugs, and Cheap Labor in the American Black Market_:

“The prejudices and fears that greeted these peasant immigrants also extended to their traditional means of intoxication: smoking marijuana [...] Police officers in Texas claimed that marijuana incited violent crimes, aroused a ‘lust for blood,’ and gave its users ‘superhuman strength.’ Rumors spread that Mexicans were distributing this ‘killer weed’ to unsuspecting American schoolchildren.”

tldr: weed is safe and your govt has brainwashed you to think otherwise


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

xsopants said:


> Lmao I read the rules thoroughly before posting the thread. Also I'd like to say I 100% agree with Antonio. I'm gonna sound like a huge hippie (which I kinda am) but marijuana is medicine, for the mind and body, the only reason its illegal is greed and was given a negative image with racist propaganda. If you have no interest in educating yourself on something you aren't interested in that's totally cool, but here's a tldr:
> 
> Anglo-Americans and Europeans have known about marijuana’s medicinal benefits since at least the 1830s. Perceptions about the drug changed during the increase in mexican immigration to the U.S. in the 1910s due to the Mexican Revolution. Heres a quote from Eric Schlosser's book _Reefer Madness: Sex, Drugs, and Cheap Labor in the American Black Market_:
> 
> “The prejudices and fears that greeted these peasant immigrants also extended to their traditional means of intoxication: smoking marijuana [...] Police officers in Texas claimed that marijuana incited violent crimes, aroused a ‘lust for blood,’ and gave its users ‘superhuman strength.’ Rumors spread that Mexicans were distributing this ‘killer weed’ to unsuspecting American schoolchildren.”


I feel like you didnt even read the OP


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> I feel like you didnt even read the OP


 weed is in no way self harm is what im trying to say


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Youre missing the point.
> Its not about being against drugs, its about being against the act of glorifying drugs.


Yes and I have agreed that glorify it is not appropriate for such a forum in a previous statement. However, I'm making a point that out right banning the discussion on drugs shouldn't be a thing but glorifying could lead to things.


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

xsopants said:


> weed is in no way self harm is what im trying to say


Thats just not true.
As there are many health benefits, there are also many negative side affects.
I dont want to derail the thread so if you want to go down that road with me feel free to post on my wall.


----------



## Ploom (May 5, 2020)

xsopants said:


> Lmao I read the rules thoroughly before posting the thread. Also I'd like to say I 100% agree with Antonio. I'm gonna sound like a huge hippie (which I kinda am) but marijuana is medicine, for the mind and body, the only reason its illegal is greed and was given a negative image with racist propaganda. If you have no interest in educating yourself on something you aren't interested in that's totally cool, but here's a tldr:
> 
> Anglo-Americans and Europeans have known about marijuana’s medicinal benefits since at least the 1830s. Perceptions about the drug changed during the increase in mexican immigration to the U.S. in the 1910s due to the Mexican Revolution. Heres a quote from Eric Schlosser's book _Reefer Madness: Sex, Drugs, and Cheap Labor in the American Black Market_:
> 
> ...


Again, I don’t think anyone’s arguing against the use of drugs, simply against people glorifying getting high on this particular forum.

Same would go for threads full of people glorifying the use of cigarettes, alcohol, heroin, meth, or any drug.

It’s just strange that on a forum where you receive an infraction for swearing, (even receive infractions when you ALMOST swear) that it’s somehow deemed ok to talk about how high you like to get on any given drug.

Like... I’m just not seeing how you can reconcile the gap between that


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

I was also making a point that marijuana can't cause harm


----------



## Pickler (May 5, 2020)

I literally couldn't care less about this topic. It has no place in a rules enforcement discussion.


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Ploom said:


> Again, I don’t think anyone’s arguing against the use of drugs, simply against people glorifying getting high on this particular forum.
> 
> Same would go for threads full of people glorifying cigarettes, alcohol, heroin, meth, or any drug.
> 
> ...


I think it's more about the connection of stating marijuana does break the self harm rule.


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

xsopants said:


> Lmao I read the rules thoroughly before posting the thread. Also I'd like to say I 100% agree with Antonio. I'm gonna sound like a huge hippie (which I kinda am) but marijuana is medicine, for the mind and body, the only reason its illegal is greed and was given a negative image with racist propaganda. If you have no interest in educating yourself on something you aren't interested in that's totally cool, but here's a tldr:
> 
> Anglo-Americans and Europeans have known about marijuana’s medicinal benefits since at least the 1830s. Perceptions about the drug changed during the increase in mexican immigration to the U.S. in the 1910s due to the Mexican Revolution. Heres a quote from Eric Schlosser's book _Reefer Madness: Sex, Drugs, and Cheap Labor in the American Black Market_:
> 
> ...


im a texan whos smoked weed for years and i agree that maybe here isnt the place,,,,,


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I was also making a point that marijuana can't cause harm


Antonio, If you truly believe smoking marijuana cant harm you, then I dont think youve done as much research as you think you have.


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

I guess the bottom line is whether or not we think it should or shouldn't be allowed is one thing. It does not break the existing rules but maybe the rules should be changed to reflect the vibe of the forum.


----------



## Ploom (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I think it's more about the connection of stating marijuana does break the self harm rule.


I got the impression that was a side note, not the basis for the whole argument (which, actually, it’s not even an argument just asking peoples various opinions)


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

id also like to point out that the original post wasnt like "wow this is a crime and this should be banned on the forums"
just expressing that it made them uncomfortable and asking for other opinions!! as someone who both agrees and disagrees w/ infinity, i feel like the message has been skewed a lot
(i was typing this at the same time as ploom, but yeah what ploom said!!!)


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Antonio, If you truly believe smoking marijuana cant harm you, then I dont think youve done as much research as you think you have.



Of course it can harm you, but unlike a lot of things in life it cant actually kill you


----------



## Ploom (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> im a texan whos smoked weed for years and i agree that maybe here isnt the place,,,,,


So much yes. 

Like I’m sure all of us could sit here and discuss all the weed (among other things) we’ve used... but why *here*


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

xsopants said:


> Of course it can harm you, but unlike a lot of things in life it cant actually kill you


So you admit it can harm you? Cool! Im glad were on the same page now.

And yes it can kill you.

People with underlying health issues such as arrhythmia and high blood pressure can go into cardiac arrest or have a heart attack if a panic attack is induced. Panic attacks are very common with the use of marijuana.
So, I wouldnt say it cant kill you.

Jeez, even drinking too much water can kill you....

Obviously, the chances are not crazy high or anything, but its still very real.


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

have any of yall actually read the thread in question? its not irrelevant to animal crossing it is very much about the animal crossing experience, not just "haha weed good"

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Infinity said:


> So you admit it can harm you? Cool! Im glad were on the same page now.


literally anything can harm you


----------



## Ploom (May 5, 2020)

xsopants said:


> have any of yall actually read the thread in question? its not irrelevant to animal crossing it is very much about the animal crossing experience, not just "haha weed good"
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> 
> ...


Yeah I read it, and I was utterly dumbfounded as to why that aspect of their animal crossing experience/enjoyment had to be mentioned lol


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

Ploom said:


> So much yes.
> 
> Like I’m sure all of us could sit here and discuss all the weed (among other things) we’ve used... but why *here*


exactly!!!



xsopants said:


> have any of yall actually read the thread in question? its not irrelevant to animal crossing it is very much about the animal crossing experience, not just "haha weed good"
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> 
> ...


dude i get high to play animal crossing. this is how i like to experience ac.
the point was NOT "this specific thread is bad!!!" but instead "is this something we should be talking about here? discuss"


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

Ploom said:


> Yeah I read it, and I was utterly dumbfounded as to why that aspect of their animal crossing experience/enjoyment had to be mentioned lol


If you don't get it, you don't get it.


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Antonio, If you truly believe smoking marijuana cant harm you, then I dont think youve done as much research as you think you have.


There is harm in whatever drug you take, all medicine has side effects. However, the pros out way the con majorly in terms of benefits/side effects.

I was just making a point that there are other discussions on the topic and discussing marijuana in-general doesn't lead to self harm. We shouldn't out right ban the topic just because someone glorifies it.

FunFact: You would have to smoke 200+ joints in a day before you overdose. Compare that to alcohol, it would be extremely hard to die. There has only been 1 case of overdose in the world, I believe compared to 80k a year in terms of alcohol.


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> exactly!!!
> 
> 
> dude i get high to play animal crossing. this is how i like to experience ac.
> the point was NOT "this specific thread is bad!!!" but instead "is this something we should be talking about here? discuss"



we are on the same page, see above "I guess the bottom line is whether or not we think it should or shouldn't be allowed is one thing. It does not break the existing rules but maybe the rules should be changed to reflect the vibe of the forum."

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Antonio said:


> There is harm in whatever drug you take, all medicine has side effects. However, the pros our way the con majorly.
> 
> I was making a point that there are other discussions on the topic and discussing marijuana in-general doesn't lead to self harm.
> 
> FunFact: You would have to smoke 200+ joints in a day before you overdose. Compare that to alcohol, it would be extremely hard to die. There has only been 1 case of overdose in the world, I believe compared to 80k a year in terms of alcohol.



there has never been a human OD on marijuana
there has been in mice, but not a single human death (and the mice od level was crazy high no pun intended)


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Also, the main topic is about if marijuana should be talked about. That's how I read it anyways...


----------



## Ploom (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> There is harm in whatever drug you take, all medicine has side effects. However, the pros our way the con majorly.
> 
> I was making a point that there are other discussions on the topic and discussing marijuana in-general doesn't lead to self harm.
> 
> FunFact: You would have to smoke 200+ joints in a day before you overdose. Compare that to alcohol, it would be extremely hard to die. There has only been 1 case of overdose in the world, I believe compared to 80k a year in terms of alcohol.


Again the issue being raised isn’t specific to marijuana, its that chatting about getting high doesn’t seem to “fit” on this forum.


----------



## Pickler (May 5, 2020)

Quick check, how old is everyone here?


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would honestly really like to hear staff input on this issue.



As a general rule, we are fine with it, but we would still review threads on the topic on a case-by-case basis.

Despite popular misconception this is not a children's forum. The majority of our active user base are legal adults and in many of their locales it is legalised. Teenagers will hear far worse at school, and see worse at parties, than they will on TBT.


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

xsopants said:


> there has never been a human OD on marijuana


First case in the uk, it's pretty hard to do.



			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thesun.co.uk/news/9276106/woman-39-killed-by-cannabis-in-first-ever-thc-overdose-after-vaping-marijuana-chemical-coroner-rules/amp/


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> There has only been 1 case of overdose in the world





xsopants said:


> there has never been a human OD on marijuana


Your guys posts contradict each other


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Ploom said:


> Again the issue being raised isn’t specific to marijuana, its that chatting about getting high doesn’t seem to “fit” on this forum.


I mean, Tina said just otherwise.

I believe this forum is more of a teenager+ community rather than a children forum.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Infinity said:


> Your posts contradict each other


Those posts are from 2 different people.


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Your posts contradict each other


probably because we are not the same person???


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

xsopants said:


> probably because we are not the same person???


You both are arguing on the same side


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

xsopants said:


> we are on the same page, see above "I guess the bottom line is whether or not we think it should or shouldn't be allowed is one thing. It does not break the existing rules but maybe the rules should be changed to reflect the vibe of the forum."
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> 
> ...


i think my issue at this point is that you seem to splitting hairs and avoiding what we're actually discussing - is _this_ forum the place to talk about these things??? (as stated by the mods, it might be) im sure theres a specifically for ac stoners (actually, i swear i used to be in one on tumblr,,,)
also the person said you how _many_ it would take to od, not that there was - although. there was:



Antonio said:


> First case in the uk, it's pretty hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thesun.co.uk/news/9276106/woman-39-killed-by-cannabis-in-first-ever-thc-overdose-after-vaping-marijuana-chemical-coroner-rules/amp/



also for reference im 18, made dumb decisions as young teen dont judge me  : )


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> First case in the uk, it's pretty hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thesun.co.uk/news/9276106/woman-39-killed-by-cannabis-in-first-ever-thc-overdose-after-vaping-marijuana-chemical-coroner-rules/amp/


I didn't know that! Learn something new everyday

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

The mods have spoken and that's the only opinion that matters tbh

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Infinity said:


> You both are arguing on the same side


new information was presented (very recent information) so what I think has changed. That easy
also this isn't about sides its about open, uncensored dialogue between adults


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> You both are arguing on the same side


I mean, cases on marijuana overdose are rare to come by so he not knowing is a possibility. 

Also, I just literally finished this presentation on marijuana and got an A+ on it so I may know more on the topic then he does. Mutual Party doesn't mean mutual expertise on the topic.


----------



## Ploom (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I believe this forum is more of a teenager+ community rather than a children forum.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020


If that’s true then I wonder why swearing is deemed inappropriate, but discussing getting high is somehow fine...


----------



## Pickler (May 5, 2020)

xsopants said:


> I didn't know that! Learn something new everyday
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> 
> The mods have spoken and that's the only opinion that matters tbh


That's just one crackpot coroner's opinion, which other experts have called into question. It's not true.


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

again, the point really wasnt weed being bad or harmful, or else id completely agree with yall. we were just politely discussing something we were uncomfortable with and talking about our opinions on it

edit: and actually, the first post was about all abusable substances and adult themes, not just weed.


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Ploom said:


> If that’s true then I wonder why swearing is deemed inappropriate, but discussing getting high is somehow fine...


I don't think it's inappropriate, I think cursing is more hostile in general so censoring It lowers the hostility?


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I don't think it's inappropriate, I think cursing is more hostile in general so censoring It lowers the hostility?


i dont really agree?? outside of tbt i casually curse all the time, but rarely in a hostile way. i was just raised to have a pottymouth


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

Anyway, this whole thing got derailed which is what I didnt want to happen.
This post was originally never about weed being bad. It was about not subjecting minors to the "joys" of doing drugs.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Antonio said:


> I don't think it's inappropriate, I think cursing is more hostile in general so censoring It lowers the hostility?


yeah tell me about a time when swearing harmed your body


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> i dont really agree?? outside of tbt i casually curse all the time, but rarely in a hostile way. i was just raised to have a pottymouth


Yes but given the internet, tone is extremely hard to interpret. I pretty sure people read me as serious when I'm extremely bubbly and silly.


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2020)

Ploom said:


> If that’s true then I wonder why swearing is deemed inappropriate, but discussing getting high is somehow fine...



Swearing is most typically used aggressively on this forum in conjunction with other rude behaviour, such as disrespecting or insulting someone. We don't interfere when the cursing a) isn't harming anyone and b) is properly censored by our swear filter.

If you are referring to our Discord channel, we had a problem with people swearing so excessively and creating such a hostile environment that we had to implement a bot to manage it for us. This is a case of the few ruining it for the majority.


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> yeah tell me about a time when swearing harmed your body


There are more ways to harm rather than physical.


----------



## Ploom (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I don't think it's inappropriate, I think cursing is more hostile in general so censoring It lowers the hostility?


Lol well I _would_ agree with you IF didn't know from personal experience that you get infractions even when you _almost _swear (a letter or two off), even when it's not directed at anybody at all. 

I would repeat what I said once to show an example, but that would just earn me another infraction I'm sure 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Antonio said:


> There are more ways to harm rather than physical.


oof yes right in the feelings. ouch.


----------



## Pickler (May 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Swearing is most typically used aggressively on this forum in conjunction with other rude behaviour, such as disrespecting or insulting someone. We don't interfere when the cursing a) isn't harming anyone and b) is properly censored by our swear filter.
> 
> If you are referring to our Discord channel, we had a problem with people swearing so excessively and creating such a hostile environment that we had to implement a bot to manage it for us. This is a case of the few ruining it for the majority.


I'm a fan of your approach to rule enforcement. Sounds like the mods have a solid grasp on the underlying purpose behind the rules.


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Anyways, glorifying marijuana is coming from an extremely small minority of the forum and even then, there is no major harm from doing the drug so why is glorifying it a bad thing?


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2020)

Ploom said:


> Lol well I _would_ agree with you IF didn't know from personal experience that you get infractions even when you _almost _swear (a letter or two off), even when it's not directed at anybody at all.



If your word is a letter or two off then that counts as censor bypassing. If you are going to curse, just type out the full word and let the filter catch it. That's what it is there for.


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Ploom said:


> Lol well I _would_ agree with you IF didn't know from personal experience that you get infractions even when you _almost _swear (a letter or two off), even when it's not directed at anybody at all.
> 
> I would repeat what I said once to show an example, but that would just earn me another infraction I'm sure
> 
> ...


That sounds like something to communicate with staff in the contact staff board. The filter is there for a reason...


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Anyways, glorifying marijuana is coming from an extremely small minority of the forum and even then, there is no major harm from doing the drug so why is glorifying it a bad thing?


Do you really want me to explain this one to you?


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Do you really want me to explain this one to you?


Go ahead. How can marijuana cause severe harm to an individual.

I have done my research.


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

yeah I feel like this got more heated than needed. Some of that is definitely my fault lol. At the end of the day we all want to enjoy animal crossing and enjoy TBT.


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

Ploom said:


> Lol well I _would_ agree with you IF didn't know from personal experience that you get infractions even when you _almost _swear (a letter or two off), even when it's not directed at anybody at all.
> 
> I would repeat what I said once to show an example, but that would just earn me another infraction I'm sure
> 
> ...


this seems like extremely heavy censorship for a forum that supposedly is mainly teens n up??? :/
i still think we dont need to talk about abusable substances but like. thats already pre-censored, why would you get an infraction,,,



Antonio said:


> Anyways, glorifying marijuana is coming from an extremely small minority of the forum and even then, there is no major harm from doing the drug so why is glorifying it a bad thing?


once again this was NOT us talking about specifically marijuana at first, it was just us sharing our opinions on whether or not this is the place for extremely positive accounts of abusable substances to be discussed
i feel like this been taken rather personally when honestly i felt like it started out as a polite discussion that was focused on more than just weed, and as an ac stoner i dont personally understand why


----------



## Ploom (May 5, 2020)

Pickler said:


> I'm a fan of your approach to rule enforcement. Sounds like the mods have a solid grasp on the underlying purpose behind the rules.


Well to each their own. It sounds like you have a solid grasp on something else 



Antonio said:


> Anyways, glorifying marijuana is coming from an extremely small minority of the forum and even then, there is no major harm from doing the drug so why is glorifying it a bad thing?


*Again, this isn't specifically about marijuana* lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 5, 2020)

I swear, this thread is becoming a case study of everyone talking around each other


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Ploom said:


> Well to each their own. It sounds like you have a solid grasp on something else
> 
> 
> *Again, this isn't specifically about marijuana* lol.


Yes but examples provided in this thread are referring to pot. 

Also, if someone states "I love doing this recreational drug" like alcohol or smoking, how would it harm an individual. Why can't they state they like something?


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> I swear, this thread is becoming a case study of everyone talking around each other


Literally any forum on the internet where people have differing opinions haha. I totally agree

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Ploom said:


> Well to each their own. It sounds like you have a solid grasp on something else


was that really necessary?


----------



## Ploom (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Yes but examples provided in this thread are referring to pot.
> 
> Also, if someone states "I love doing this recreational drug" like alcohol or smoking, how would it harm an individual. Why can't they state they like something?


its just a slippery slope. Like ok, if its ok to talk about getting high on marijuana, does that mean it's also ok to talk about getting high shooting up heroin? Getting drunk? Smoking a pack of cigarettes a day? Snorting lines of cocaine? Etc & etc & etc?

Like... it's a question I think about what the core purpose of this site is and if these kinds of discussions align with that or not. I just think no.


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Yes but examples provided in this thread are referring to pot.
> 
> Also, if someone states "I love doing this recreational drug" like alcohol or smoking, how would it harm an individual. Why can't they state they like something?


nobody said it did anyone direct harm?? or if they did theyre being a bit silly imo
the points were "is this safe to expose minors to?" - and my personal opinion, as someone who did pot as a minor, is no - and "where is the line?" which has been discussed at this point and commented on by a mod


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

At the EOD, there is no serious harm from doing the drug and stating I like doing something that's legal and finding others who do the same isn't harmful and won't lead to self-harm.


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> At the EOD, there is no serious harm from doing the drug and stating I like doing something that's legal and finding others who do the same isn't harmful and won't lead to self-harm.


it isnt completely legalized though, and the human body just point-blank isnt made to inhale smoke. its definitely not legal for minors to do, which is why they were saying if the forum is 13+ and legalized substances are generally 18-21+, should we be discussing this here???


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Go ahead. How can marijuana cause severe harm to an individual.


Alright, Little Timmy plays ACNH. Timmy lives in a town where marijuana is illegal and has strict parents. Timmy sees "like minded individuals" on TBT advocating the use of drugs. Timmy decides to pick up some pot from a kid at school. He isnt careful, and gets arrested. Parents have to pay the fine. Timmy gets beat by his dad for doing drugs. (stuff like this happens, and if you think it doesnt, youre dead wrong)

The idea is that you dont know what kind of household people come from, and just because it doesnt affect you, doesnt mean that they are free and clear to experiment with drugs. And its possible that that little bit of influence from this forum could have been the reason why they decided to try it in the first place.

I really shouldnt have to explain this.


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Ploom said:


> its just a slippery slope. Like ok, if its ok to talk about getting high on marijuana, does that mean it's also ok to talk about getting high shooting up heroin? Getting drunk? Smoking a pack of cigarettes a day? Snorting lines of cocaine? Etc & etc & etc?
> 
> Like... it's a question I think about what the core purpose of this site is and if these kinds of discussions align with that or not. I just think no.


Cigarettes/Alcohol have serious side effects while marijuana usually has side effects for people with pre existing conditions and medicine.

There's way less harm compared to other legal stuff however alcohol/cigarettes are normalize hence why no one made such a thread till someone mentioned smoking weed.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 5, 2020)

of all names you just had to go with 'timmy', huh?


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> it isnt completely legalized though, and the human body just point-blank isnt made to inhale smoke. its definitely not legal for minors to do, which is why they were saying if the forum is 13+ and legalized substances are generally 18-21+, should we be discussing this here???


The world isn't just the U.S., quite a few people here are from the uk and Canada.


----------



## Ploom (May 5, 2020)

good talk all, I'm pooped & am gonna watch some tv.

watch me get an infraction for saying poop lol. wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> of all names you just had to go with 'timmy', huh?


lol yeah, idk.. All of this acnh stuff was on the brain


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> The world isn't just the U.S., quite a few people here are from the uk and Canada.


there are other countries where its not legalized??? i didnt even mention the us dude


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Alright, Little Timmy plays ACNH. Timmy lives in a town where marijuana is illegal and has strict parents. Timmy sees "like minded individuals" on TBT advocating the use of drugs. Timmy decides to pick up some pot from a kid at school. He isnt careful, and gets arrested. Parents have to pay the fine. Timmy gets beat by his dad for doing drugs. (stuff like this happens, and if you think it doesnt, youre dead wrong)
> 
> The idea is that you dont know what kind of household people come from, and just because it doesnt affect you, doesnt mean that they are free and clear to experiment with drugs. And its possible that that little bit of influence from this forum could have been the reason why they decided to try it in the first place.
> 
> I really shouldnt have to explain this.











						Your logical fallacy is slippery slope
					

You said that if we allow A to happen, then Z will eventually happen too, therefore A should not happen.



					yourlogicalfallacyis.com
				



"The problem with this reasoning is that it avoids engaging with the issue at hand, and instead shifts attention to extreme hypotheticals. Because no proof is presented to show that such extreme hypotheticals will in fact occur, this fallacy has the form of an appeal to emotion fallacy by leveraging fear. In effect the argument at hand is unfairly tainted by unsubstantiated conjecture."


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Alright, Little Timmy plays ACNH. Timmy lives in a town where marijuana is illegal and has strict parents. Timmy sees "like minded individuals" on TBT advocating the use of drugs. Timmy decides to pick up some pot from a kid at school. He isnt careful, and gets arrested. Parents have to pay the fine. Timmy gets beat by his dad for doing drugs. (stuff like this happens, and if you think it doesnt, youre dead wrong)
> 
> The idea is that you dont know what kind of household people come from, and just because it doesnt affect you, doesnt mean that they are free and clear to experiment with drugs. And its possible that that little bit of influence from this forum could have been the reason why they decided to try it in the first place.
> 
> I really shouldnt have to explain this.


I feel like you are over simplify timmys and not mentioning other things that could've led to it. Also, these things could happen however it's extremely hard to pinpoint it coming from a single thread. Plus, it's a make believe thing.


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

xsopants said:


> Your logical fallacy is slippery slope
> 
> 
> You said that if we allow A to happen, then Z will eventually happen too, therefore A should not happen.
> ...


Its not a fallacy if I'm explaining a possibility or an outcome.
He asked me for an example. Im not saying this is guaranteed.


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

xsopants said:


> Your logical fallacy is slippery slope
> 
> 
> You said that if we allow A to happen, then Z will eventually happen too, therefore A should not happen.
> ...


and your logic "well it doesnt personally harm me or anyone i know so why should i care lmao"
again, you are making this extremely personal when it was not intended that way


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Its not a fallacy if im explaining a possibility or an outcome.
> He asked me for an example. Im not saying this is guaranteed.


did u even read it my guy

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



peachp1t said:


> and your logic "well it doesnt personally harm me or anyone i know so why should i care lmao"
> again, you are making this extremely personal when it was not intended that way


how is this personal
especially when you just accused me of not caring about other people


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> there are other countries where its not legalized??? i didnt even mention the us dude


Yes but it's legalized quite alot in common places


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I feel like you are over simplify timmys and not mentioning other things that could've led to it. Also, these things could happen however it's extremely hard to pinpoint it coming from a single thread. Plus, it's a make believe thing.


maybe that would be fixed by realizing we were talking about the topic in general and not a specific thread??? please read what we're saying before making snarky remarks


----------



## slzzpz (May 5, 2020)

I'd understand if someone was talking to some underage kid about drugs and how they should try it, that should obviously not be allowed. But if the convo is about recreational or medicinal purposes between adults, then it shouldn't matter. You also forget there are children who take THC/CBD as medication. Kids can come across some explicit stuff in AC, like custom patterns and language in general.

Also, I'm pretty sure some of these kids play games like GTA or COD...which is literally killing other people. By some of the logic in the replies, does that mean they're going to go out and be violent? lol come on.


Either way, this is why I try to be friends with people over 18 years only.

Also, isn't making this thread somewhat counter productive to the idea of "Wont somebody please think of the children?"


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> and your logic "well it doesnt personally harm me or anyone i know so why should i care lmao"
> again, you are making this extremely personal when it was not intended that way


Do you want me to show you my PowerPoint with sources or?

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



peachp1t said:


> maybe that would be fixed by realizing we were talking about the topic in general and not a specific thread??? please read what we're saying before making snarky remarks


I wasn't making smarky remarks, I was being quite literally.


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Do you want me to show you my PowerPoint with sources or?


jesus i wasnt even replying to you??? no, im perfectly capable of educating myself on a drug i use, and in fact have, thank you


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

slzzpz said:


> Also, isn't making this thread somewhat counter productive to the idea of "Wont somebody please think of the children?"


I mean, if thats the case then we should just allow porn on here too right? :/


----------



## slzzpz (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> I mean, if thats the case then we should just allow porn on here too right? :/



Sounds like a strawman argument now.


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

I think people's emotions are running high so I'm going to bed and stop arguing online haha. peace to you all


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

slzzpz said:


> Sounds like a strawman argument now.


Please, educate me on how that is a strawman.
Did I say that YOU said its ok? Or am I simply giving you a parallel?

Because as far as I know, a strawman would have been "If youre ok with promoting drugs then your ok with porn being on TBT".

Thats the Strawman fallacy. 
Not giving an example of a parallel.


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

yeah im done, not really interested in trying to be civil with people who clearly arent interested in civility


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Me too, it's getting late. I'll post my PowerPoint tommorow since I wish to remove my narration.


----------



## Jacob (May 5, 2020)

I don't necessarily see a problem with it personally


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

I don't think anyone here was being uncivil aswell.


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I don't think anyone here was being uncivil aswell.


Well, I personally find it uncivil to promote drugs to kids.
But hey, you do you, man!


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Well, I personally find it uncivil to promote drugs to kids.


You referring to teenagers and adults, correct? I don't think children are allowed here.


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> You referring to teenagers and adults, correct?


Anybody under 18, my guy.


----------



## Kanapachi (May 5, 2020)

I don't believe there is any harm in a civil discussion about political commentary and social isues, if anything I believe it can be quite beneficial and progressive and allows the community to be more open and welcoming to wider audiences. Children 13+ and their parents/guardians are responsible for the supervision the child in question has. Anyone under 18, teenager or not, is a child and it is up to their family to decide what they should be exposed to. If there's any concern about inappropriate content on the forum, legally the least that can done is a light disclaimer (even then, not that necessary), but otherwise I really see no problem in free discussion of drugs, politics, sexuality, religion, etc. The animal crossing community is full of many many types of people and I don't see why anyone shouldn't be allowed to feel comfortable being here. What a specific child is exposed to is not the concern of any of us but of their family and most importantly, themselves. All we can do is follow the law.

About the foul language, in playful use it really is not that harmful and kids are gonna see it anywhere and the most that can be done is already being done through the filter so I don't see what other regulation there needs to be other than moderating malicious messages.

Also, yall not seeing much if you think the animal crossing community is mostly soft cinnamon buns because even they get real savage when an ugly villager moves in im just saying lol


----------



## Mick (May 5, 2020)

Behold my opinion!

Having modded on other forums, twitch channels and discord channels, 13+ is a very common age to set as an age limit. Generally, mentions of drug use are allowed there, within reasonable context, and almost always carefully monitored to make sure it doesn't get out of hand.

Coincidentally, a PG-13 movie rating is also where drug use starts getting permitted. So should we ban it on here altogether? Meh, probably not. It's allowed literally everywhere else, and even I as an innocent soul knew that this concept existed when I was 13.

Is having a thread celebrating the concept okay? Definitely not. But the thread people keep referring to isn't 'drugs are cool', it's just full of people virtually high-fiving each other for having a common interest and wanting to be friends over it.

Going by the rating enforcement that was taught me, I don't see anything wrong with that! If the topic is allowed (within reason) then it shouldn't be much different from me going "I like gardening, I want gardening friends! I think bees are the coolest. So, anyone here also love flowers?"

As I said up near the top, these things are normally watched to make sure they stay within acceptable limits. If it wasn't okay, someone *will* intervene, I'm sure.

But I guess that's not my problem here. I ain't a mod.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 5, 2020)

both two posters above me spitting straight facts


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 5, 2020)

I absolutely would not put that in the same category as self-harm (trust me, I'm well acquainted with the concept) nor do I personally have a big problem with it in general. Kids are often exposed to way worse things on the internet than people talking about a bit of weed lol
Just my two cents though


----------



## slzzpz (May 5, 2020)

Good stuff in the most recent posts. 

Straight fuego.


----------



## seliph (May 5, 2020)

i can def see what people are saying but i wanna address the "kids see worse" comments aren't exactly a great argument for any case. like this isn't just on the topic at hand but adults should actively be trying to make environments safer for minors regardless of what they're already exposed to, that's not something that should be brushed off regardless of where you stand.


----------



## slzzpz (May 5, 2020)

Wont somebody PLEASE think of the children?


lol jk, I'm out of this convo. Getting kinda too silly now.


----------



## seliph (May 5, 2020)

slzzpz said:


> Wont somebody PLEASE think of the children?
> 
> 
> lol jk, I'm out of this convo. Getting kinda too silly now.


minors being exposed to certain subjects too early on can be seriously damaging, and in this day and age everything is far more accessible than ever. as i said i'm not necessarily talking about weed (which is admittedly on the less harmful side) but forgive me for not advocating children being exposed to certain subjects because they _might_ see worse at school???


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 5, 2020)

I like the open discussion of most topics on here. Our little corner of the internet.


----------



## moonbox (May 5, 2020)

slzzpz said:


> Wont somebody PLEASE think of the children?
> 
> 
> lol jk, I'm out of this convo. Getting kinda too silly now.



Regardless of my or others' opinion on the appropriateness of marijuana, mocking someone's concern for the wellbeing of children is not... it.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 5, 2020)

Drugs are the only escape from the limited view of the world we hold, but I still want them to be illegal. Companies ruin everything.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Infinity said:


> Alright, Little Timmy plays ACNH. Timmy lives in a town where marijuana is illegal and has strict parents. Timmy sees "like minded individuals" on TBT advocating the use of drugs. Timmy decides to pick up some pot from a kid at school. He isnt careful, and gets arrested. Parents have to pay the fine. Timmy gets beat by his dad for doing drugs. (stuff like this happens, and if you think it doesnt, youre dead wrong)
> 
> The idea is that you dont know what kind of household people come from, and just because it doesnt affect you, doesnt mean that they are free and clear to experiment with drugs. And its possible that that little bit of influence from this forum could have been the reason why they decided to try it in the first place.
> 
> I really shouldnt have to explain this.


How about Little Timmy stops being a strawman argument and grows a pair. Honestly, just more proof that parents need to monitor their kids' internet usage more.


----------



## slzzpz (May 5, 2020)

moonbox said:


> Regardless of my or others' opinion on the appropriateness of marijuana, mocking someone's concern for the wellbeing of children is not... it.



I'm making fun of the "we should just allow porn on here too right?" argument and how we gotta keep minors "safe", like this place is some crazy wild west part of the internet. 

One can be prescribed as medicine, one is literally porn. Also, I'm pretty sure most of us would do something about somebody being inappropriate with minors on here. 

Either way, as mentioned previously, different types of conversations should be allowed.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 5, 2020)

slzzpz said:


> I'm making fun of the "we should just allow porn on here too right?" argument and how we gotta keep minors "safe", like this place is some crazy wild west part of the internet.
> 
> One can be prescribed as medicine, one is literally porn. Also, I'm pretty sure most of us would do something about somebody being inappropriate with minors on here.
> 
> Either way, as mentioned previously, different types of conversations should be allowed.


They just create an easier exaggerated argument and attack that.


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

I believe Seliph is talking in the general sense. I agree with them, certain things shouldn't be shown to kids. Mods can handle that as they know what is best.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 5, 2020)

Yes, slzzpz is correct in all forms of the word, but OP shouldn't make debate threads if he cannot properly debate without appealing to pure emotion.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Infinity said:


> Well, I personally find it uncivil to promote drugs to kids.
> But hey, you do you, man!


Lol, he's trolling. All this absurdity is entertaining.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 5, 2020)

Cries all over this thread........




crazy stuff


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 5, 2020)

my god, how does this thread keep deep-diving even further into absurdities every time I leave it for a bit?


----------



## piichinu (May 5, 2020)

TBH i think druggies should have the self-decency to limit their discussion of how much they love drugs to a private place IN GENERAL, but they don't & since they won't ever be like that it should be enforced.

edit: i also want to specify political discussions and the like are ok, just not the glorification of drugs


----------



## moonbox (May 5, 2020)

slzzpz said:


> I'm making fun of the "we should just allow porn on here too right?" argument and how we gotta keep minors "safe", like this place is some crazy wild west part of the internet.
> 
> One can be prescribed as medicine, one is literally porn. Also, I'm pretty sure most of us would do something about somebody being inappropriate with minors on here.
> 
> Either way, as mentioned previously, different types of conversations should be allowed.



I completely missed that comment from OP lol...


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 5, 2020)

piichinu said:


> TBH i think druggies should have the self-decency to limit their discussion of how much they love drugs to a private place IN GENERAL, but they don't & since they won't ever be like that it should be enforced.


I LOVE DRUGS AND YOU CAN'T STOP ME EATING COUGH DROPS AND SMOKING CANDY CIGARETTES


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> I LOVE DRUGS AND YOU CAN'T STOP ME EATING COUGH DROPS AND SMOKING CANDY CIGARETTES



Careful, they'll make your teeth rot.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Careful, they'll make your teeth rot.


Sugar is too dangerous, better ban it.


----------



## seliph (May 5, 2020)

slzzpz said:


> I'm making fun of the "we should just allow porn on here too right?" argument and how we gotta keep minors "safe", like this place is some crazy wild west part of the internet.
> 
> One can be prescribed as medicine, one is literally porn. Also, I'm pretty sure most of us would do something about somebody being inappropriate with minors on here.
> 
> Either way, as mentioned previously, different types of conversations should be allowed.


i've mentioned that my qualm is with the argument itself and not tied to marijuana in any sense. i didn't really want to have to explain further because of its detachment to the original subject.

the problem with "eh kids are exposed to worse on the internet/wherever" is it's not really a conditional argument, you can't use it in favour of weed but not porn because the worse that kids are exposed to _is_ often porn, or real life violence or harder drugs/alcohol. it implies that we should be okay with them being exposed to worse in the first place when we absolutely should not be. we should not be okay with this being the norm for the internet.

edit was that at op... why the remark after my post then i


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 5, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> Sugar is too dangerous, better ban it.


Yeah, according to OP the potential risk is reason enough

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Hanzoisbae said:


> Yeah, according to OP the potential risk is reason enough


Kidding of course, I love everyone on TBT like my own children


----------



## slzzpz (May 5, 2020)

piichinu said:


> TBH i think druggies should have the self-decency to limit their discussion of how much they love drugs to a private place IN GENERAL, but they don't & since they won't ever be like that it should be enforced.
> 
> edit: i also want to specify political discussions and the like are ok, just not the glorification of drugs



Isnt that sig a little lewd? What site are you getting it from?


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Careful, they'll make your teeth rot.


Gurl, you are hilarious...


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2020)

Why do people use asterisks to get away, rofl.

I don't see any harm discussing it. Honestly there are a bunch of things that should be banned also if you wanna go that way.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 5, 2020)

y'all just wanna add me
some of you are pretty stellar and hilarious and I want some friends before everything goes down


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 5, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> I want some friends before everything goes down


Are you planning something, dear?


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 5, 2020)

Hanzoisbae said:


> Are you planning something, dear?


HAHA i'm not THAT mischievous, I'm just predicting the foreseeable future


----------



## hamster (May 5, 2020)

its whatever to me. weed is whatever. i dont think that anyone has encouraged it. i mean i saw someone on here say they snorted coke at a new years party and they liked it (this was a few years back) and a few people replied saying yeah cocaine is awesome!!! and id get why that would be against the rules but anyone who shows off ab taking drugs and glorifies them are annoying but theyre not explicitly promoting them and i think if u can talk about cigs and alcohol u can talk about weed


----------



## Romaki (May 5, 2020)

_Could these threads influence somebody to try drugs because they see other people with a common interest claiming its "fun" and they enjoy it?_

No, it's not like anybody's selling them for TBT.  They're too expensive anyway, it's much easier to get the hard stuff like coffee and sugar. But seriously though, if your teenager is capable of buying that stuff, they're mature enough to be responsible users. Let them make their own decisions, your personal morality shouldn't dictate the behaviour of others. The important part is that they're safe and educated about it. 

_Could this cause a kid to get in trouble if their parents saw these posts on their computer?_

Only if they're stuck up and controlling. And honestly that's worse parenting than letting your children make their own mistakes and learn.

_Is there a line between right and wrong on this topic? Example: "I love to veg out on some heroin when I play ACNH" or "I usually hit my bong and just play New Horizons for a few hours"_

Clearly, you've already drawn it. It's hard drugs vs soft drugs. Weed should be less offensive to you than alcohol because it is. Not only is weed not physically addictive, it also helps people with a lot of different health issues. Also it's ridiculous that you chose heroin to represent the hard drug. You will definitely not be playing video games or posting online while high, you seem to avoid alcohol and nicotine in this discussion too.

_Is it possible that discussions like this are more appropriate for discord or other social platforms?_

This is a forum that doesn't allow children, neither do similiar social platforms. This is a forum that allows general discussion, so anything that's reasonable is appropriate. You can't just pretend like the topic is amoral in every possible way, you shouldn't take things out of context either.




			
				Forum Rules said:
			
		

> Violence, terrorism, suicide, self-harm, or other obscene content



You clearly know what the forum rules meant by this paragraph, just as much as you know the difference between weed and heroin. Don't just pretend that the threads talking about weed are comparable to the possibility of discussing heroin and cocaine, Nobody is doing that on here because that's completely inappropiate. Any substance can kill you, if you want to be offended sugar is much more glorified on here.


----------



## chibby (May 5, 2020)

idk tbh i don't think it's a huge deal. i mean, yeah, not all minors can form an opinion themselves and understand that drugs/alcohol have risks and it would be ignorant to assume such. but at the same time, we're not their parents and should not be blamed for what they choose to do.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 5, 2020)

Romaki said:


> _Could these threads influence somebody to try drugs because they see other people with a common interest claiming its "fun" and they enjoy it?_
> 
> No, it's not like anybody's selling them for TBT.  They're too expensive anyway, it's much easier to get the hard stuff like coffee and sugar. But seriously though, if your teenager is capable of buying that stuff, they're mature enough to be responsible users. Let them make their own decisions, your personal morality shouldn't dictate the behaviour of others. The important part is that they're safe and educated about it.
> 
> ...


SAY IT LOUDER FOR THE PEOPLE IN THE BACK yeehaw


----------



## ForgottenT (May 5, 2020)

Yeah I must have missed the memo where all internet citizens are now required by law to step in as step parents to all stray kids in case they should somehow acquire an email address, and leave the boundaries of the firewalls that their parents neglected to setup.


----------



## Romaki (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Youre missing the point.
> Its not about being against drugs, its about being against the act of glorifying drugs.



Nobody is glorifying a drug by speaking truthfully about it. You talk about lethal cases, but that's not exactly the whole story. You don't stop glorification through villainization, it's more important to be educated than shielded.




			
				Medical News Today said:
			
		

> *Weed: Can it kill you?*
> Medically reviewed by Lindsay Slowiczek, PharmD on November 26, 2019 — Written by Jon Johnson
> 
> [...]
> ...


----------



## ForgottenT (May 5, 2020)

Also this thread just reminded me of an old Adam Ruins everything, they have sources for everything, so you can fact check it yourself.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 5, 2020)

the discussion so far doesnt seem that crazy....am i missing something lol.........
im looking at this as if self-harm can also mean self-destructive behaviour (which it may not do in the rules)
theres no definitive answer on that because it depends on the person and their experiences. weed is such a grey area but i think all discussions of something like cigarettes, weed and alcohol should be allowed unless they are explicitly glorifying it or promoting it to others. theres a difference between "i smoke weed and i like it" and "i smoke weed and everyone else should too" its very unlikely that someone will read that and think wtf i need to smoke now but its still a bad mentality. also worth mentioning that ive never seen anyone do that its just hypothetically what i think is wrong. everyone ive seen who has discussed weed so far has been reasonable

+ i know weed is usually much less self-destructive than the other substances i mentioned but it still can be devastating for a group of people mentally which shouldnt be ignored


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2020)

Honestly, add sugar and white flour there too bc it will def kill you from various things..


heroin and heavier drugs are another thing, yeah.


----------



## Oblivia (May 5, 2020)

To get a bit personal here, as someone who was raised around hard drugs and witnessed their effects beginning from early childhood, to compare marijuana to drugs like heroin or cocaine is a bit outlandish. While not a regular user myself, I know many people who use pot on a daily basis and are still able to maintain jobs, relationships, parent their children, and generally live productive lives despite their usage. Heroin is… an entirely different demon.

Speaking as someone who cares deeply about the safety of the forum and its members, I see very little risk in someone mentioning casual marijuana usage in the context of their gaming experience. The widespread legalization of pot is an inevitability at this point, and while we do strive to maintain a family-friendly environment here, I don't see the mere mention of marijuana usage to be outside of this, and certainly not in the same vein as pornography or self-harm as I’ve seen mentioned. Of course we'd step in if someone posted a "hey kids, want to try some drugs?"-esque thread, but I don't think I need to point out that there's a large difference between that and the thread that prompted this discussion in the first place.

While we welcome all members 13 years of age or older, TBT is far from a "kid's forum" as it's been called. Yes, Animal Crossing is an E-rated game, but that doesn’t mean we're going to (nor should!) moderate anything that you wouldn’t see in the game itself. I’d also like to point out that users over the age of 18 far outnumber our younger (17 and under) users, by over 40x. This isn’t to say that I feel we should open the floodgates and have zero rules regarding prohibited content, but I believe the rules we have in place now are a happy medium and see no reason to outlaw any and all mention of marijuana.



Romaki said:


> _Could these threads influence somebody to try drugs because they see other people with a common interest claiming its "fun" and they enjoy it?_
> 
> No, it's not like anybody's selling them for TBT.  They're too expensive anyway, it's much easier to get the hard stuff like coffee and sugar. But seriously though, if your teenager is capable of buying that stuff, they're mature enough to be responsible users. Let them make their own decisions, your personal morality shouldn't dictate the behaviour of others. The important part is that they're safe and educated about it.
> 
> ...



This is a perfect response. I applaud you.


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

we stan common sense


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 5, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> To get a bit personal here, as someone who was raised around hard drugs and witnessed their effects beginning from early childhood, to compare marijuana to drugs like heroin or cocaine is a bit outlandish. While not a regular user myself, I know many people who use pot on a daily basis and are still able to maintain jobs, relationships, parent their children, and generally live productive lives despite their usage. Heroin is… an entirely different demon.
> 
> Speaking as someone who cares deeply about the safety of the forum and its members, I see very little risk in someone mentioning casual marijuana usage in the context of their gaming experience. The widespread legalization of pot is an inevitability at this point, and while we do strive to maintain a family-friendly environment here, I don't see the mere mention of marijuana usage to be outside of this, and certainly not in the same vein as pornography or self-harm as I’ve seen mentioned. Of course we'd step in if someone posted a "hey kids, want to try some drugs?"-esque thread, but I don't think I need to point out that there's a large difference between that and the thread that prompted this discussion in the first place.
> 
> ...


absolute poetry


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Romaki said:


> _Could these threads influence somebody to try drugs because they see other people with a common interest claiming its "fun" and they enjoy it?_
> 
> No, it's not like anybody's selling them for TBT.  They're too expensive anyway, it's much easier to get the hard stuff like coffee and sugar. But seriously though, if your teenager is capable of buying that stuff, they're mature enough to be responsible users. Let them make their own decisions, your personal morality shouldn't dictate the behaviour of others. The important part is that they're safe and educated about it.
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS, SO WELL WRITTEN.

I NEED UR SKILLS ON MAKING CASES, YOU ARE SOOO GOOD. <3


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

Fine. You all win.

@Oblivia 
Really? Have you never seen a fully functioning heroin addict? My best friend has been one for 7 years, held jobs, has relationships. Yet Ive seen people that only smoke pot absolutely wreck their lives. Its not so black and white. 

Its cool. You all do you. No hard feelings.
I just simply wanted to bring something up that I though wasn't really appropriate but all that happened was me getting crapped on by the community. 

I would have said the same thing as all of you if I saw this post 10 years ago. I guess I'm getting too old for this place


----------



## slzzpz (May 5, 2020)

tacos, anyone?


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Fine. You all win.
> 
> @Oblivia
> Really? Have you never seen a fully functioning heroin addict? My best friend has been one for 7 years, held jobs, has relationships. Yet Ive seen people that only smoke pot absolutely wreck their lives. Its not so black and white.
> ...


People are responsible for their own actions I feel.
If someone’s addicted to heroin that’s on them, some people mentioning legal drug use is fine.

nobody hating you for having an opinion, their just putting their own options back. Which is what a discussion is


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

You aren't being crapped on, you are a wonderful person who was concerned about the community. However, there really isn't a need to be concerned as people have stated.


----------



## seliph (May 5, 2020)

heroin has much worse affects and the addiction aspect between the two are like apples and oranges, i disagree with the subject being totally appropriate too but some of the comparisons you're making are a bit out there.

also... you're only 26 you aren't old lol


----------



## ForgottenT (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Fine. You all win.
> 
> @Oblivia
> Really? Have you never seen a fully functioning heroin addict? My best friend has been one for 7 years, held jobs, has relationships. Yet Ive seen people that only smoke pot absolutely wreck their lives. Its not so black and white.
> ...



Depends on if it was *just *weed, that's why legalization is important, people are lacing all kinds of awful crap in it, and selling it as "weed" or any other drugs for that matter, that's one of the biggest points of legalization, to keep it clean, so that people don't wreck their lives with what should have been harmless.

And I doubt anyone actually hates you or anything, we just don't want to see the forum we love being rendered down to "kids forum" When the amount of kids on here is basically none compared to the amount of adults, and it's not really surprising, I can't imagine many kids being interested in forums in the first place, but it also depends on what you're calling kids, in my opinion it's 12 and younger, 13 and you're a teen.


----------



## Oblivia (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Fine. You all win.
> 
> @Oblivia
> Really? Have you never seen a fully functioning heroin addict? My best friend has been one for 7 years, held jobs, has relationships. Yet Ive seen people that only smoke pot absolutely wreck their lives. Its not so black and white.
> ...



I don't think age has much to do with it. I'm in my 30's and this is still my stance on things, as get-off-my-lawn as I can be in other regards. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's struggles, but yes, I definitely have my own experiences that I'll pull from when forming and stating my opinions. As @Romaki so beautifully put it, it really boils down to hard drugs vs. soft drugs, and we're talking about a widely-legalized substance that essentially all users have heard of by the time they're of age to join this forum, unless of course they have helicopter parents that want to shelter them from every little thing out there in the world. In this instance, I highly doubt they'd approve unsupervised internet usage in the first place.

No one is crapping on you and that certainly wasn't my intention. I hope we can agree to disagree and you can at least respect my stance on the matter, even if it's not entirely in line with your own personal feelings.


----------



## Gunner (May 5, 2020)

I don't see what's so bad about weed? They help me make medicine for when I get stung? 

(I'm sorry lol)


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 5, 2020)

i was 14 when I joined and I live in a country where weed is illegal and I deffo wouldn’t of tried it because I saw it mentioned here.
I really don’t think it is that much of an issue it’s understandable drugs exist and people do them. You can’t hide from everything


----------



## Gunner (May 5, 2020)

Honestly drugs have been a part of pop culture for so long now I strongly doubt no matter how young someone is they'd learn about them for the first time here. Even if so, kids are usually smarter than people give them credit for, and if they having a loving family willing to protect them mistakes they make won't even be all that costly.


----------



## Romaki (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> I would have said the same thing as all of you if I saw this post 10 years ago. I guess I'm getting too old for this place



People in their 20s are probably more common here than teenagers, don't assume we're not adults just because we don't agree with you.

Also a discussion is not a game. You made your points, we made ours and now you refuse to engage with us. You're right, addiction isn't black and white. Doing drugs doesn't dictate how your life goes, but we've talked about the difference between weed and heroin, not drugs in general. The fact is, weed is a soft drug that means you don't physically get addicted to it. Heroin is a hard drug, and while you're high on it you're not capable of doing anything. Hard drugs are also worse because you keep on needing more to get the same pleasure out of it.

We don't want to attack you or your points, but your comparison of weed and heroin is really odd to say the least.


----------



## angeling (May 5, 2020)

Hello, I'm going to get real for a minute while also remaining nice! So please do not see this as an attack! :- )

I recently started using this as medicine for my many illnesses. I experience horrible chronic pain
and can not work a full time job because of it. I'm finally living a more fulfilling life! :- )
Please understand what happened to your friend was horrible and I'm truly sorry that happened, but their experience isn't everyone's. Marijuana is just like any other medication or substance, It doesn't work for everyone because everyone's brain chemistry is different.

I grew up around alcohol and drug abuse and never substance abused my entire life because I saw how people destroyed themselves.
Not everything is black and white, most things are situational and some people just have more addictive personalities. Especially if they are using the substance as crutch instead of going to therapy or dealing with their issues. People like this shouldn't be looked down upon either, they just need help.

Of course we don't want minors to go do stuff like that! But the thread was CLEARLY adults talking to adults. :- )


----------



## Red Cat (May 5, 2020)

TC doesn't like people talking about drugs on TBT and makes this thread and now we have 9 pages of drug discussion. Way to go TC.


----------



## grah (May 5, 2020)

eh, actually. retracing.


----------



## cainhurst (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> i think saying opinions have no place on a forum is a bit strong, but as someone who is an adult and partakes in a light version of this topic (dr*g usage), i agree we shouldnt be actively talking about this on the forums
> i do think theres a line though - i jokingly referred to bob as a stoner and agnes as a wine aunt in my island journal and i think thats fine, but i dont think anyone should be talking explicitly about doing drugs or using alcohol here, as there are indeed minors



I think this sums up my feelings really nicely.

I'm not going to touch the weed legalization thing (or apparently the arguments about addiction that have sprung up in previous pages) because honestly it's not relevant here and I don't really think it should be.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 5, 2020)

I think they have their place, discussing the legalization or informative matters. I don't think it should be a toted topic though. Even though weed is legal in some parts of the world, the act of describing taking it or how it makes you feel makes me a bit wary. Despite the demographic on site, there is still visitors and people of a younger age. The game Bell Tree promotes is for everyone, including younger than 13. Boasting about the usage to minors could influence them to try it, while it is legal for 18+, it isn't legal for a large portion of the users. 

This isn't to say some drugs are not helpful for others, I just think references should be avoided on-site if they are toting the use. A joke is a different thing as with the X character being a stoner which I don't think is bad at all.


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

i think, as a stoner, the fact that everyone arguing with the original post decided to ignore what we were actually saying and make it all about whether weed is good or not shows yall arent MATURE enough to talk about it on a forum where there are people under 18


----------



## grah (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> i think, as a stoner, the fact that everyone arguing with the original post decided to ignore what we were actually saying and make it all about whether weed is good or not shows yall arent MATURE enough to talk about it on a forum where there are people under 18


It's not about whether weed is good or bad. The underlying concern was for younger, impressionable people who also use this forum and whether it was acceptable. 
I think it's very mature of people to have concerns and be able to voice them.


----------



## slzzpz (May 5, 2020)

allybishop said:


> It's not about whether weed is good or bad. The underlying concern was for younger, impressionable people who also use this forum and whether it was acceptable.
> I think it's very mature of people to have concerns and be able to voice them.



Looks like they're not _MATURE _enough to understand the discussion lol.


jk jk, gonna go smoke now.


----------



## ryuk (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> i think, as a stoner, the fact that everyone arguing with the original post decided to ignore what we were actually saying and make it all about whether weed is good or not shows yall arent MATURE enough to talk about it on a forum where there are people under 18


...did you read any of the later responses? because it definitely wasn't just "WEED GOOD BC THIS. WEED BAD BC THIS." there were some very valid and important points made by people including mods of the site that i think you should take into account. also if you're proclaiming to be a stoner, are you not doing exactly what got you heated in the first place? talking about your use of cannabis where it could potentially be viewed by vulnerable children? idk man.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 5, 2020)

I think we need to get one thing straight
Children who see "I like playing ACNH and smoking weed" and then decide they're all of the sudden going to pick up smoking are a different issue entirely. Like, that's absolutely an absurd way to think. 
What kind of children are you guys around, seriously? And why are they on these forums?


----------



## seliph (May 5, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> What kind of children are you guys around, seriously? And why are they on these forums?



to be fair i don't think anyone joins an animal crossing-centric forum and expects "hey anyone in this forum smoke weed"


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 5, 2020)

seliph said:


> to be fair i don't think anyone joins an animal crossing-centric forum and expects "hey anyone in this forum smoke weed"


I don't really think anybody should join any forum on the internet and expect _anything _o:


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

allybishop said:


> It's not about whether weed is good or bad. The underlying concern was for younger, impressionable people who also use this forum and whether it was acceptable.
> I think it's very mature of people to have concerns and be able to voice them.


i was one of the people with concerns, read the beginning of the thread, jesus christ

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



xoons said:


> ...did you read any of the later responses? because it definitely wasn't just "WEED GOOD BC THIS. WEED BAD BC THIS." there were some very valid and important points made by people including mods of the site that i think you should take into account. also if you're proclaiming to be a stoner, are you not doing exactly what got you heated in the first place? talking about your use of cannabis where it could potentially be viewed by vulnerable children? idk man.


me being a stoner is relevant to my opinion on the issue, PLEASE learn to read


----------



## ryuk (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> i was one of the people with concerns, read the beginning of the thread, jesus christ
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> 
> ...


lmao please calm down. i’ve been following up on this entire thread and from what i’ve seen, you disappeared when valid points started being made. at this point i’m not really sure what you’re offering to the discussion?


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

xoons said:


> lmao please calm down. i’ve been following up on this entire thread and from what i’ve seen, you disappeared when valid points started being made. at this point i’m not really sure what you’re offering to the discussion?


actually i disappeared last night when someone who was uneducated on the topic and was insisting on it being about weed when weed wasnt the only thing originally mentioned tried to throw their powerpoint at me, but please do go off


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> actually i disappeared last night when someone who was uneducated on the topic and was insisting on it being about weed when weed wasnt the only thing originally mentioned tried to throw their powerpoint at me, but please do go off


I'd love to see this powerpoint I do love me a good presentation


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> i was one of the people with concerns, read the beginning of the thread, jesus christ
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> 
> ...


Dude, you are bringing alot of hostility into the thread when there wasn't none to begin with. 

The staff team had made excellent points on the topic and I recommend you read it.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



EtchaSketch said:


> I'd love to see this powerpoint I do love me a good presentation


It was me.

My laptop broke today so I can't upload it properly without my terrible narration. However, I can upload my word document to the thread which has the majority of the talking points in it, minus the grammar fixes I did.

It was for my final grade in Public Speaking. I had to do a persuasive PowerPoint and I choose why marijuana should be legalized.


----------



## ryuk (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> actually i disappeared last night when someone who was uneducated on the topic and was insisting on it being about weed when weed wasnt the only thing originally mentioned tried to throw their powerpoint at me, but please do go off


huh? i suggest you go back and read the posts you didn’t see if you haven’t already. if you have, i missed the part where you acknowledged them. i honestly find it strange and hard to believe that a cannabis advocate feels so strongly about this the way you do. i’d think if you’re someone who truly enjoys the positive effects of marijuana and understands it as a substance, you wouldn’t be so against it being casually mentioned on a forum that consists of adults and teens who can surely think for themselves and form their own decisions.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 5, 2020)

I think we should just *let people talk about what they want to talk about *and stop sticking our noses in other people's business. ESPECIALLY since it isn't in the rules that they can't. c: It's really sad that people still find the need to dictate as if they know everything about a forum's dynamic and population. 

Yes, there may be children on here that are influenced, but it isn't the poster's job to worry about children in a 13+ forum, nor is it their job to parent children on the site and not have the ability to speak freely and _within the rules._


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Outline-Argumentive-Antonio-Vallez
					

Antonio Vallez Argumentized Speech 4/10/2020 The Legalization of Marijuana   Intro - Marijuana, also known as cannabis, is a drug made from the plant Cannabis.  	Action - The drug is used for medical and recreational purposes; however, it’s considered illegal in most of the United States.  	Rheto...




					docs.google.com
				




Here's the outline If you like to see it. I got a 92 on this presentation.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Outline-Argumentive-Antonio-Vallez
> 
> 
> Antonio Vallez Argumentized Speech 4/10/2020 The Legalization of Marijuana   Intro - Marijuana, also known as cannabis, is a drug made from the plant Cannabis.  	Action - The drug is used for medical and recreational purposes; however, it’s considered illegal in most of the United States.  	Rheto...
> ...


bless, i'm glad you got that fat A tbh


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

It was a rough outline so it has the usual grammar mistake and terrible phrasing...

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



EtchaSketch said:


> bless, i'm glad you got that fat A tbh


The PowerPoint is way better to look at but I'm ashamed of my voice so I wanted to remove it.

Thank you btw.


----------



## peachp1t (May 5, 2020)

xoons said:


> huh? i suggest you go back and read the posts you didn’t see if you haven’t already. if you have, i missed the part where you acknowledged them. i honestly find it strange and hard to believe that a cannabis advocate feels so strongly about this the way you do. i’d think if you’re someone who truly enjoys the positive effects of marijuana and understands it as a substance, you wouldn’t be so against it being casually mentioned on a forum that consists of adults and teens who can surely think for themselves and form their own decisions.


please go back and read my original comment on the thread if youre following it so carefully. i originally said that detailed accounts of drug and alcohol use MAYBE dont have a place on the forum bc its 13+ and we shouldnt encourage minors to use such things, but i was actually *disagreeing* with the op on casual mentions and jokes on the subject

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

please don’t continue to quote me, ive unwatched the thread specifically because i no longer want to be involved and wouldnt have rejoined the conversation if people werent taking me out of context and ignoring all of my points
also im REALLY not a fan of your implications i dont actually use cannabis just because i disagree with you


----------



## ryuk (May 5, 2020)

peachp1t said:


> please go back and read my original comment on the thread if youre following it so carefully. i originally said that detailed accounts of drug and alcohol use MAYBE dont have a place on the forum bc its 13+ and we shouldnt encourage minors to use such things, but i was actually *disagreeing* with the op on casual mentions and jokes on the subject
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> 
> ...


making it known that you’re a stoner/user of cannabis personally is not the same thing as making a little joke about weed like “lMaO 420 blAzE it bRo”. the latter is what you initially said was ok, the former is what you were trying to say could be harmful. yet you’ve been doing it. i think you might have gotten a little confused halfway through your argument. speaking of ignoring points, you skipped over all of mine and everybody else’s, so i’m just gonna assume you were never trying to have a productive discussion. take care tho!


----------



## Hay (May 5, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Alright, Little Timmy plays ACNH. Timmy lives in a town where marijuana is illegal and has strict parents. Timmy sees "like minded individuals" on TBT advocating the use of drugs. Timmy decides to pick up some pot from a kid at school. He isnt careful, and gets arrested. Parents have to pay the fine. Timmy gets beat by his dad for doing drugs. (stuff like this happens, and if you think it doesnt, youre dead wrong)


I know this is old but I wanted to put my opinion, this isnt the abuse of weed. This is the abuse of parenting. The parent is the harm here because they were not accepting the childs decision. The kid never used the weed in this story that we know of. The proper (in my opinion) way to handle this was to talk to their child and educate them on weed. I didnt mean to start anything with this btw, saw you said you wanted to take a break from this thread so <3

I also wanna say that I live in a pro-weed state and to me its as legal as smoking a cig. I just wanted to say that its been in my mind. Ive been born into a family that smoked and I dont have any affects. Its not as harmful as heroin and "Hollywood Drugs" imo, and has many have said, shouldnt be compared to it. 

I skimmed through most of this thread and it was very interesting to see everyones opinions!


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2020)

allybishop said:


> It's not about whether weed is good or bad. The underlying concern was for younger, impressionable people who also use this forum and whether it was acceptable.
> I think it's very mature of people to have concerns and be able to voice them.


I think the concern is a is a bit exaggerated, I'll refer to Oblivia's post why people will probably already exposed to before they even got here. As long as you don't encourage or discuss heavier things it's fine to be fair. As I also said there are other more long-term harmful distances that are legal, lol.

I mean having a discussion is fine, but I think it's a bit problematic to shelter people when we're not a Neopets place.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

xoons said:


> making it known that you’re a stoner/user of cannabis personally is not the same thing as making a little joke about weed like “lMaO 420 blAzE it bRo”. the latter is what you initially said was ok, the former is what you were trying to say could be harmful. yet you’ve been doing it. i think you might have gotten a little confused halfway through your argument. speaking of ignoring points, you skipped over all of mine and everybody else’s, so i’m just gonna assume you were never trying to have a productive discussion. take care tho!


LOVING the strawman argument, refusal to actually listen to me, and quoting me despite me asking you not to
never did i say you cant even MENTION youre a stoner. if i did, PLEASE quote the reply where i said that. and if youre gonna call me a hypocrite, the reply better include some exact wording of “dont mention youre a stoner or use drugs”
i said - the entire discussion, WITHOUT CHANGE - that *detailed discussion* of abusable substances (not just weed!!!!!!!) probably isnt suitable for a 13+ forum

also, yeah you clearly havent read my original posts and its hilarious. the jokes and casual mentions in question were things like headcanoning ac villagers as stoners or wine aunts, not “hAhA 420 BlAzE iT”
i really dont appreciate you purposefully taking me out of context and just straight lying about what i said


----------



## grah (May 6, 2020)

I think people just may need to calm down and agree to disagree :/


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

i think id be calm if i was left out of it like asked, and if the person im replying to wasnt literally lying about what i said, honestly. i was calm for most of the discussion, and when worked up, tried to leave. *twice*.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 6, 2020)

this is why i dont smoke p*t smh stoner politics is exhausting.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> this is why i dont smoke p*t smh stoner politics is exhausting.


obviously i do, but its why i dont usually share the fact for sure. it was just relevant to this discussion, most of the time it’s completely unmentioned from me


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 6, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> Yeah I must have missed the memo where all internet citizens are now required by law to step in as step-parents to all stray kids in case they should somehow acquire an email address, and leave the boundaries of the firewalls that their parents neglected to setup.


It's a burden we must carry

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



xsopants said:


> we stan common sense


Updating my signature with this


----------

